

Ask HN: agreement between YC and its start-ups? - shaohua

Just curious. Is it a 100 page document? What are the most important aspect of the agreement?
======
rprasad
The first question I can't answer, but the second question is easy: talk to a
lawyer. Only _your_ lawyer can tell you what parts of the agreement are
important to you.

